# Rust Ring Diagnosis Code?



## elizabeth24 (Mar 6, 2012)

Anyone know where to find a diagnosis code for rust ring eye?  I can't find anything....

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 6, 2012)

*rust ring*

Is it some kind of foreign body or is it  a condition?


----------



## btadlock1 (Mar 6, 2012)

elizabeth24 said:


> Anyone know where to find a diagnosis code for rust ring eye?  I can't find anything....
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It depends on where it's at in the eye - you code it as a foreign body in the eye (930.X)

Hope that helps!


----------



## elizabeth24 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks! That solved my issue!


----------

